# Frigidaire Dishwasher relay clicking on control board



## python01 (Dec 2, 2016)

The R1 relay (white relay running the heater I think) on controller for Frigidaire Dishwasher is clicking most of the time when the dishwasher is running.
I wonder if anyone had similar issue and what the possible solution would be so I can fix it? First thought is that the relay coil went bad but if anyone had similar issue and can shed some light what was needed to get it going I would really appreciate it.
Unfortunately these controllers are not manufactured anymore so getting another one is not an option.

Manufacturer: Frigidaire (Electrolux Home Products)
Dishwasher model: PLDB998CC0
Controller part #: 154445803

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

Our best guy was Jeff 1 and he hasn't been here for a while but I understand he can be found at 
http://www.handymanwire.com/


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2016)

This reads like it is timer problem not the controller
http://www.appliancetimers.ca/appliance?model=pldb998cc0
https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei...part+#:+154445803+clicking++model:+PLDB998CC0


----------

